# Correct Duct for 70 W A/C???



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Purchased my 70 GTO from my brother on saturday & Starting to sort things out….









Is this the correct duct for this car?? It is a factory A/C car
My brother is not sure if it came out of this car or he bought it else ware.
If so it seems I am missing parts to make it work ;(




















Also is this the "source" of vacuum for the dash controls & where does it go??










Sorry for the newbie questions I am new to the A body, I built a 68 Firebird while we were building this car back in the late 80's & my brother doesn't remember…

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

BTW…

the blower/heater box I took out of the car yesterday

The vent is what I am not sure of.

Thanks


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*A/c*

:cool I've got a really nice photo of the vents that I can't upload... I'll try to PM you with it.


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you Red1970 that was a great help.

I found the complete set less than 2 miles from my house


----------

